# Vertrag oder nicht Vertrag / Tele Hansa



## pasmaster (1 Juli 2005)

Ich habe eine SMS mit dem Begriff SEX an eine Nummer gesendet.
Danach bekam ich ein Code den ich auf dieser Website eingegeben habe.
Ganz unten in der Website stand was von 49€ .
Eine AGB war aber nicht vorhanden. Ist es damit zu einem Vertragsabschluss gekommen, ich meine nicht, weil zu einen Vertragsabschluss gehört meiner Meinung nach die Ausführung der AGB und dies ist nicht geschehen.

Telefonisch werde ich jeden Tag auf meinem Händy genervt, da die Tusnelda meine Adresse möchte, gab ich ihr aber nicht, dann hat die Olle ziemlich brüsk Gedroht , und sie meinte, die Adresse bekommt sie auch so raus, und dann....

Da ich aber ein unregistriertes Prepaid Handy habe, null Problem.
Aber was wäre , würde sie die Adresse doch rausbekommen,müßte ich dann zahlen, oder könnte ich die Rechnungen ignorieren, da mir nicht bewußt war, das nur durch das Versenden einer SMS ein Vertrag dieser Art zustandekommt.

Für Hilfe wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## sascha (1 Juli 2005)

> Ich habe eine SMS mit dem Begriff SEX an eine Nummer gesendet.
> Danach bekam ich ein Code den ich auf dieser Website eingegeben habe.
> Ganz unten in der Website stand was von 49€ .



Du hast also ganz bewusst eine SMS mit einem ganz bestimmten Kennwort an eine gesonderte Nummer geschickt. Dann hast Du bewusst und gewollt einen Dir übersandten Code in ein Webformular eingegeben. Dabei hast Du den angegebenen Preis ganz offensichtlich bewusst wahrgenommen. 

Und jetzt kommst Du mit Fragen zur Einbeziehung von AGBs in Verträge? Und willst eine individuelle Rechtsberatung? Sorry, können und dürfen wir hier nicht leisten. 

Thread geschlossen.


----------

